# Out of town 'til Monday.



## RangerWickett (Oct 28, 2005)

Against my will, my friends have spread Halloween festivities over 4 nights. *grin*


----------



## Verequus (Oct 29, 2005)

I don't get Halloween - and unfortunately the companies succeeded in introducing Halloween in Germany, too. Another commercial festive day - bah.


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Oct 29, 2005)

Have fun  

I went to a Halloween party yesterday, and I'm going to another today. Got some sexy dancing in, so I'm happy


----------



## Morrus (Oct 29, 2005)

I'm off to one tonight.  Costume at the ready!


----------



## Bayonet_Chris (Oct 31, 2005)

*Meh*

When you're born on Halloween, it loses some of the appeal. Now it's just about the neighborhood kids and dressing my daughter up to go Trick or Treating.


----------

